

Next generation of algorithms inspired by problem-solving ants - bhc3
http://www.physorg.com/news/2010-12-algorithms-problem-solving-ants.html#

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1991763>

